# Who in the Midwestern US got hit by the snow storm?



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yup, we got hit with the snow storm. There was two-three inches out there last night, and as of 5:30AM when I went outside to clean off my car (so it wouldn't be terrible later) there was about a foot. The snow came halfway up my shin. It wasn't quite to my knees, but it was close.

I'm watching the birdies and squirrels outside right now. The birds are flocking to my feeders with the snow coming down. It's almost like Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" with little song birds. Poor guys. They must be freezing their little tail feathers off!

Who else got hit by the storm? How much snow did you get?


----------



## irishlops (Dec 19, 2008)

i dont live there.. but it sounds like a white christmas! 

over hear its storms. rain, thunder.. but it has stopped now... but some gales (60mph)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

We got the freezing rain and now rain and fog...... oh it's yucky out!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2008)

:XI WANT SNOW!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not this much, you don't! It is still coming down pretty good. They are saying there is another 2-4 inches that will fall today. There is only a 30% chance of snow tonight. I doubt it will be anything. The snow on our (protected porch) is now taller than the squirrels...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

That much snow is a pain if you have to leave the house at all.


----------



## swanlake (Dec 19, 2008)

lots of snow here, in fact it is still snowing right now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have to go to my mum's for our Christmas party tonight. Bleh. Then, we are leaving at the butt crack of dawn tomorrow to go to Michigan for Christmas with Will's sisters.

EDIT: Looks like these people have some snow! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUL...ad.com/cute_overload/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 19, 2008)

It started at 5 a.m. this morning here. Since then we've had about 7 inches of snow and it is still coming down!:shock:

All area schools, government offices, non-essential anything is closed today and roads are impassable. My kids get an extra day of Christmas break and are out playing and loving it! Lucky for me I was able to bring work home and not go into the office today.

Definitely a white Christmas!:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in Washington, not on the midwest i don't think. Anyway we got hit with a snow storm also. I don't think it has been this bad since about four years ago. We have had no school since Tuesdayso three extra days of break!! 

We have about 5 inches and its supposed to snow for another week off and on!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2008)

Hate snow. It's still snowing here, and I'm still waiting for a plow to come through and make my road somewhat driveable. If you don't have a truck, you can't get through right now and I don't have a truck! I need to leave for work in an hour and there's stuff I actually want to get done so I don't want to stay home!:X


AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tantrum:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2008)

It's really coming down here too.And were suppose to get 2 more storms before Christmas on on Sunday and one day next week. Bah Humbug!!

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG SNOW!


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 19, 2008)

Well... I'm not in the midwest but we got hit here in the North East too!

Yay snow!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ours finally stopped, but it is still blowing. There is about ten-to-twelve inches of snow here. In areas where it is forming drifts, it looks deeper. I would say that some of the drifts are up to my knee.


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

I checked on the news, and Waukesha has a "snow emergency" warning. That basically means that you can't park your car on the street or in an alley. Brookfield (city next to Waukesha) got 13 inches! Eep!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 19, 2008)

Well i am in Pa and where i am i was borderline 1-3 or 6-10 inches, well we are getting the 1-3 with sleet and rain, so it is a freaking mess outside. I was so excited and thought we were going to get the 6-10 inches of snow. But we are we are having two more storms before christmas eve so maybe one of them wil have snow, and lots of it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

The manager's daughter came upstairs and asked me to come out and dig out my car. The plows were here and they wanted to clear the parking lot. My car under completely covered. The snow drift went up and over my car. The only parts that were "visible" were the windows...

Here is a car in the parking lot that was completely covered in front. My car was like that too, before we dug it out.




This is the snow pile left from the plow this morning. It's taller than I am, and I am 5'3"!




More snow-plow piling action! You can see the back of the handicapped parking sign in the snow.




More cars. You can see my happy, cleaned off car on the right. I am a wee bit taller than my car, but that's still a lot of snow!




This is the view from my porch. It's not so bad, because we are sheltered by buildings, a hill, and some trees.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in central PA, and we got snow, then sleet, and now freezing rain. My son got an extra day of Christmas vacation (sorry, winter break....not allowed to call it Christmas holiday here), which is totally cool. We live on an incredibly steep hill, so I have been inside today, baking cookies. We're supposed to go to a Christmas party tonight, so I guess I'll have to dig out! Hope everybunny and everybody is safe out there!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I'm home for the day. They almost sent my coworker to get me, he has a big 4x4 truck, but then they figured out ways to do stuff so I wouldn't be needed.

The plow finally came through at 3 pm. What's up with that? Oh and then he got stuck in my road!!! It wasn't one of those huge snow plows, just a big Ford with a plow on the front, but still!!!


----------



## furryface (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm...well "officially" we got eight inches.....now the yardstick my bro stuck outside this fall....well I have no idea what it says cause it's under the snow...I'd have to dig it out to find out!

I thought I'd be smart and cut across the yard instead of walking on the unshoveled walk (it's easier to shovel if nobody has tromped all over it LOL)

the snow went up to my thigh! now granted we've got blowing and drifting..but anyway you cut it that's ALOT of snow!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 19, 2008)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote:*


> so I have been inside today, baking cookies.


I will patiently wait for you to swing by my house with some cookies,lol

I ventured out this morning for some stuff at the supermarket and boy it was slick , but that was when it first started. While at the supermarket i bought stuff to make brownies, and cookies and all goodies like that and i accomplished NOTHING!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 19, 2008)

:laugh:

I want snow.

Its almost t-shirt weather here tonight.


----------



## BethM (Dec 19, 2008)

We got tons of dire warnings about sleet and freezing rain and a terrible ice storm, but it was so humid the temperature stayed just above freezing, so we just got a rainshower, with some thunder and lightening. Roads weren't even slick this morning. I feel very lucky!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

Our ice is pretty much gone now! The temps rose and melted it. I had to sort of skate over the barnlot tho. I took my "niece dog" ..... Bro inlaw got a puppy for Christmas..... to see her mama (my sister inlaw) at work today. She was a happy girl!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2008)

I want t-shirt weather!:grumpy:


----------



## furryface (Dec 19, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I want t-shirt weather!:grumpy:



me too!:X


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 20, 2008)

*furryface wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I want t-shirt weather!:grumpy:
> ...


I'll take my snow!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't mind the snow, as long as it stays between 20-30[sup]o[/sup]F out! No melting, therefore, less freezing of liquid into ice! Hooray!

I am so tired... It's 2:30AM... We have to leave for Michigan. I almost feel like crying.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 20, 2008)

well we got crap here, all we got was freezing rain and a little bit of snow, now it is just an ugly mess, ick. We are getting antoher round of this tommorrow, then rain on christmas eve, another double yuck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 20, 2008)

We got thunder, rain and then3 inches of snow on top of about 1 inch of ice. 

My car wouldn't start, I had to clean a thick heavy layer of snow and ice off the hood of my car and my wifescar I used to jump startmine.Then I got her car stuck infront of the house after I had gotten mine going.I then got stuck at the end of my street and end of being late to work.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oops, LOL.. missed the "Midwest" bit on this thread and just saw 'who in US got hit with snow storm'... haha, sorry I'm such a space cadet!

Last Sunday/Monday/Tuesday we got about 4-6 inches of snow. It semi melted on Thursday and then the temp dropped to 17/18 degrees!! So it turned to tons of ice everywhere. Today we're getting another 4 inches of snow! I haven't checked the weather forecast for the coming week yet :shock:.

The roads are a mess because Portland is awful about graveling roads properly. Most don't get any unless there's more than 5-6 inches! Boo.
:X


Edit: Just checked the weather forecast and we're getting snow for the next 5 days!!!!!
Yikes!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2008)

We are totally buried anyway and then it started again about 12pm and will snow until 6pm Sun. Supposedly going to break a record in Dec. :shock:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

We have snow here! Not Midwest, but West, lol. 

We have 6 inches, and a blizzard is coming in tonight. My mom said we're supposed to get anywhere from 4" to 12" of snow just tonight! It's snowing as I type this and it hasn't stopped since it started, which was about 10:30 or so this morning! It's insane! 

I'm loving the snow and all, but it's getting kinda crazy. Walking in it is a MAJOR task! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Us too! It started this morning at 10am and hasn't stopped since! It's especially scary getting around or walking because we have a thick layer of ice under the fresh snow. Eeps.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

My poor niece is stuck in New York City, her plane has been delayed 6 hours. She better hope she can get home tonight as were suppose to get another storm tomorrow.

Enough now.

Susan:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

Balcony

















Parking Lot











Drive to work


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

Ali, I thought you said you didn't have any snow?:?

Susan:weee:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2008)

That started yesterday afternoon. :biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Dec 20, 2008)

T-shirt weather here. Quite pleasant. :biggrin2:



t.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 20, 2008)

To myLoki



Just Kidding

Susan:biggrin2:

Gosh I can't spell my own name.


----------



## JimD (Dec 20, 2008)

We got a bit of the white.....

This is what it looked like by around noon when we had finished digging out.

Our house...








Up the street....







Down the street....







We're supposed to get another 3-4 inches tonight.


----------



## furryface (Dec 20, 2008)

<whine>

is it spring yet?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2008)

My son wore shorts and a t-shirt here today. We're expecting some light rain tomorrow.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 20, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My son wore shorts and a t-shirt here today. We're expecting some light rain tomorrow.


Hey, don't rub it in! I am not liking the snow! I hate going out to feed in it! Your gloves stick to everything because of the temps, and the dang water bottles freeze!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My son wore shorts and a t-shirt here today. We're expecting some light rain tomorrow.


We are getting some light rain tonight here too! Unfortunately, not the defrosted version you're getting.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That started yesterday afternoon. :biggrin2:


Got your wish! Cool!


----------



## Boz (Dec 21, 2008)

We just got like another 5 inches in the last 6 hours! And my mom and I took advantage of people not being out on the roads and went shopping. There was no one around! Compared to earlier... omg the stores were packed!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 21, 2008)

The snow keeps missing us. However, it's 7Â° F with a wind chill of -13Â°F


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2008)

Annnnnd here we are this morning....

Up the street.....






Down the street.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

We are in Michigan (North of Detroit) and got the lake effect here. Woohoo!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 21, 2008)

Weclome to Michigan and I hope you are enjoying our cold and blowing snow today. The expected windchill this afternoon is expected to be around-15 degree (yes, waaaay below zero). Ugh. And another few inches by the evening. 

:wave2


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

We got about four inches of snow last night. Yup, it's blowing and cold here! It's 11 degrees out right now, and with the windchill, it's about -20!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Omg! I'd be blue at -20! :lookaround Hehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 21, 2008)

This little artic blast were getting right now its -3 with a windchill of -25, not as cold as our Canadian friends are use to but cold for Indiana.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 21, 2008)

The snow in our front court yard:







Looking out onto the parking lot from our living room:








Not as much as some people, but to us winter wusses in the NW this is a lot. A couple of our freeways and highways are closed!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

It got down to 2[sup]o[/sup]F on the way back to where we are staying tonight! Ugh! That's without the wind chill factor! Ahh!


----------



## furryface (Dec 21, 2008)

it's time to play..FIND THE HUMAN...






I had to walk to work this morning....I know that at 7:30 when I left it was negative four.....I really don't want to know what the wind chill was!!

I don't drive, so to get to work I have to walk the 13 blocks, usually I don't mind but days like today...well...BRRRRRRR


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha! That's awesome!  That picture reminds me of Ralphie's little brother in "A Christmas Story". You know, when he was all dressed up in his snow gear, and he couldn't even put his arms down? Ha!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 22, 2008)

I took my last final on Friday morning and the snow started as I walked out of it. We got a good 6 inches that day and all the flights out of Ithaca were canceled. Luckily, I booked my flight for Saturday and that wasn't affected, but I know some kids who were supposed to fly out Friday and were stuck until Monday or Tuesday and had to fly out of Syracuse instead. 
I'm happy to be back in the low's in the 40's, highs in the 60's southern California weather.
I might freeze to death in January when it's time to go back though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 22, 2008)

Last week we bunny sat our friends Cocoa, while they were in Las Vegas. They thought they could escape the winter in Edmonton and enjoy some of the heat in the desert. Their flight home was canceled from the record snow in thirty years. So the family had to split up and take different flights on their own to get home. One daughter was on the plane for 12 hours which is normally a 4 hour flight. The mother was diverted to Denver and this was a few days before one plane had crashed on take off. :shock:

Anyways the family is safely home and Cocoa got to stay with us for a few more days.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I took my last final on Friday morning and the snow started as I walked out of it. We got a good 6 inches that day and all the flights out of Ithaca were canceled. Luckily, I booked my flight for Saturday and that wasn't affected, but I know some kids who were supposed to fly out Friday and were stuck until Monday or Tuesday and had to fly out of Syracuse instead.
> I'm happy to be back in the low's in the 40's, highs in the 60's southern California weather.
> I might freeze to death in January when it's time to go back though.



6 inches in L.A.?! :shock:I think I'm a little confused hehe. Where is Ithaca? 

We have 12 inches of snow here now! Here is the bunnies exercise pens! The snow is higher up this morning, but this was yesterday! They could just easily hop out! We brought the big white fence in the shed and are setting it up today and switching bunnies around so they can get a few hours of exercise each  

















They definitley won't be exercising outside anytime soon...hopefully by then the mushrooms that were growing in their pens will be gone  

Emily


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 23, 2008)

That was the funniest part in the whole movie. I love when he fell over and he couldn't get back up because he couldn't move his arms/legs, lol.

We have 2 ft of snow now! :shock:

Travis and I spent 1 hour scraping the ice/snow off his big truck so we could get to the store and stock up in case more is coming! The ice on his windshield/windows was 1/2 inch thick, lol.. holy tamoles. We made it out and back without chains which was a relief!!


Emily: Ithaca is in New York .


----------

